# Second Life



## Icarus (Dec 23, 2006)

I've been playing this
and it's pretty fun 
you create whatever you want (gunz, airplanes, Air Cruisers, anything )
I have a char named:  Icarus Mouroutsos.
If I inspired you to play, please refer me!
(I get 2500 L$ *the currency in that game* )
cya there 

*oh I forgot to say, you can even be a furry.*


----------



## Lobo Roo (Dec 23, 2006)

I signed up, but I think you only get the referal L$ if I became a premium...and um, well...=/

Edit: Nearly killed my computer trying to play it, so I guess I'm sticking to Furcadia anyways.


----------



## Cozmo (Dec 23, 2006)

I really want to play that but no credit card

EDIT: Found out you dont need a credit card WOOHOO!

My caratures name is Cozmo Cardiff


----------



## SageHusky (Dec 23, 2006)

I play, that is the basis of my character.

Sage Leonov


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 23, 2006)

I couldn't concentrate while I played this, so I wasn't on for very long


----------



## Icarus (Dec 23, 2006)

I having a buggar of a time scripting...
AAAAAAAAAaaaahhhhh!!!!! D:
computer talk =O


----------



## blackdragoon (Dec 23, 2006)

i wish i could access my account over there and play with yah iccy but my comp is just too old to support that game. i have a girl name over there for one simple reason. that being that i was gonna base my second life avatar on my story character Rainah Thunders. (i made her before d-wolf) i have every intention of replacing this junker so i can go and play with you though. my brother said he'd give me his computer which is 5 years younger than my current one and should be able to support it just fine. god i love christmas presents don't you?


----------



## InvaderPichu (Dec 23, 2006)

My name on there is Pichu Nino. I'm hardly ever on.


----------



## Myoti (Dec 23, 2006)

I've been on for awhile now. Myoti Lufbery's the name.


----------



## Icarus (Dec 24, 2006)

YEASH!!!
I got my first Cruiser!!!!

if you go to "map" and search "Q" there will be a place, there will most likely be a beeg red spot.
Although it is mainly for show it still shoots, has secret doors, and has a small aircraft hangar.

and I got it for L$20 ^_^ .


----------



## blackdragoon (Dec 24, 2006)

ICCY WHY YOU TRY TO ADD ME AS A FRIEND? I CAN'T ACCESS MY ACCOUNT (I FORGOT MY PASSWORD)


----------



## Ryuusei (Dec 24, 2006)

I have a vendor in Fur Nation's Sky Mall.
Problem is most of the furry sims scare the living hell out of me, so I spend my time douching it up in medieval/fantasy sims.


----------



## Kuriin (Dec 25, 2006)

This and Furcadia have got to be the worst games I have ever played.


----------



## Foxstar (Dec 25, 2006)

Kuriin said:
			
		

> This and Furcadia have got to be the worst games I have ever played.



Ditto. If I want my RP, i'll stick to mucks. The furry AV's are scary as hell.


----------



## TeeGee (Dec 25, 2006)

Played it. Tore my system apart. I have a new system, so I might give it another try.


----------



## Kuriin (Dec 25, 2006)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> Kuriin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Correction: If I want my RP, I'll stick to real life.


----------



## sasaki (Dec 26, 2006)

Kuriin said:
			
		

> Foxstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd agree if Second life was all about furries and RP. I'm all about the silliness if anything. You know, like dropping a 50MT ICBM on your neighbor's house, and they come out with a briefcase that crashes the entire grid. As soon as the grid restarts you use a gun that shoots Charlie Brown Christmas Trees that sends them flying 3 grids away, while it explodes with textures of Charlie Brown making an "Oh shit..." face. Good times. 

If only more people would lighten up and remove their anti-push settings on their land.


----------



## Dragonide (Dec 26, 2006)

NO! I have no creadit card! Damn...Are there any others appart from damned Runescape that are free? And require no credit card? And are fun and better than runscape?


----------



## Dragma (Dec 26, 2006)

I couldn't play something like that... I just don't know why ether... could be the same with furcadia....

Dunno why I was thinking about FA


----------



## Magica (Dec 26, 2006)

My computer hates Second Life. That and I can't afford a custom character. So... no. o__O

I have an IMVU character, though.

EDIT: Post 100!


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 26, 2006)

Maybe if the damn program had proper Hardware acceleration not a many computers would shit themselfs (and the overall dodgey of the graphics may improve a bit).


----------



## Cid SilverWing (Dec 27, 2006)

Cid Priestman here. ^^


----------



## sasaki (Dec 27, 2006)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Maybe if the damn program had proper Hardware acceleration not a many computers would shit themselfs (and the overall dodgey of the graphics may improve a bit).



I agree. Even on a High-end gaming machine that plays any FPS like butter will handle SL like it has an old 4x AGP GPU. :?


----------



## Egryn (Dec 28, 2006)

Geez I am addicted to the Game I mean what can't you do in there. I love it an I am starting to learn to build, next on the list is scripting. 
Not to mention I am rocking in game. Egryn Dean bartender extrordinaire. Egryn Dean Security gaurd. Egryn Dean business consultant. 

I will keep you posted on the name of the new club that is opening. it should be open shortly so I hope you can all enjoy it.


----------



## Egryn (Dec 28, 2006)

OK guys it is called Freebie Heaven
in Soosunhwa coordinates 36, 99, 41
I hope to see you guys there 
If you all drop by and I am there working security say hi


----------



## Drias (Dec 29, 2006)

Been in Second Life since a couple of weeks, my name there is the same as I have for my alterego cheetah everywhere: "Drias". Anyway, the full name you can find me on is "Drias Hidayat". I normally hop around in Furnation Prime's "The Ark" since I am a dancer / bartender there or furpleasure-club.


----------



## InvaderPichu (Dec 29, 2006)

Egryn said:
			
		

> Geez I am addicted to the Game I mean what can't you do in there.



You can't:

~Chop someone's head off and use their decapitated head as a ball to play catch with your dog.
~Use a cat as a silencer for your gun.
~Set someone on fire then piss on them so the fire goes out but leaving their skin still charred and bloody, so they look like a zombie.
~Kill zombies.
~Kick someone to death.


----------



## Myoti (Dec 29, 2006)

> ~Chop someone's head off and use their decapitated head as a ball to play catch with your dog.
> ~Use a cat as a silencer for your gun.
> ~Set someone on fire then piss on them so the fire goes out but leaving their skin still charred and bloody, so they look like a zombie.
> ~Kill zombies.
> ~Kick someone to death.


You're meaning "outside the game," I'm supposing, since all of those things are quite possible withing SL. o_o


----------



## sasaki (Dec 29, 2006)

InvaderPichu said:
			
		

> You can't:
> 
> ~Chop someone's head off and use their decapitated head as a ball to play catch with your dog.
> ~Use a cat as a silencer for your gun.
> ...



Actually you can. But you need to create the items and script them to do so.


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 29, 2006)

InvaderPichu said:
			
		

> Egryn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that Postal 2?


----------



## InvaderPichu (Dec 29, 2006)

Myoti said:
			
		

> You're meaning "outside the game," I'm supposing, since all of those things are quite possible withing SL. o_o



I can kill other players in the game? In a bloody mess? I sure didn't see that when I was on. If there really is a place in SL like that then by all means tell me where it's at. I might not consider it so boring after all.



			
				Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Isn't that Postal 2?



Why yes, it sure is. <3<3<3


----------



## Myoti (Dec 30, 2006)

> I can kill other players in the game? In a bloody mess? I sure didn't see that when I was on. If there really is a place in SL like that then by all means tell me where it's at. I might not consider it so boring after all.


Tis all dependant on how you do it (haven't you even heard of the "kill zones?"). =p


----------



## TeeGee (Dec 30, 2006)

I tried it again. Didn't run so bad this time around, but my old character died or something, so I lost my free avatars. :|


----------



## InvaderPichu (Dec 30, 2006)

Myoti said:
			
		

> > I can kill other players in the game? In a bloody mess? I sure didn't see that when I was on. If there really is a place in SL like that then by all means tell me where it's at. I might not consider it so boring after all.
> 
> 
> Tis all dependant on how you do it (haven't you even heard of the "kill zones?"). =p



Actually no, I haven't. :B


----------



## Myoti (Dec 30, 2006)

> Actually no, I haven't. :B


=0

There's suppose to be a bunch of them (though I haven't been to any myself), where you're allowed to shoot people. If you get the write kind and scripting, it can be as bloody as you want it to be. XD


----------



## Blink Korvin (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm on SL.  Blink Korvin, just like here.


----------



## MacroKaiju (Dec 30, 2006)

Grendle Fuhr
catch me hanging around the HH ranch or Cloud 9


----------



## SageHusky (Dec 30, 2006)

I hang around Rainbow Tiger


----------



## blackdragoon (Jan 5, 2007)

alright so i am finally on SL now with a new account cuz i forgot my password and security answer to my first account. ((kinda like what happened to me the other day with my primary email address...had to create a secondary one of those just to pay my cable bill....))

anyway, i have your basic male fur avy atm cuz building things is hard. fun but hard. forget scripting i just wanna figure out how to link multiple prims together so i can make stuff....such as furniture cuz like i said forget scripting....well for the most part anyway. i know i need to do that (hasn't got a clue as to how, will figure out by screwing with it; pressing buttons lol) 

that having been said my new name on SL is: Drayko DeSantis


----------



## SageHusky (Jan 5, 2007)

select the stuff you want linked togeather with CTR-L
to unlink, ctr-shift-L


----------



## nobuyuki (Jan 5, 2007)

CHECK OUT THIS TINSTAAFL HAT I DESIGNED





[attachment=809]


----------



## blackdragoon (Jan 5, 2007)

lollerberry rofles.


----------



## SageHusky (Jan 6, 2007)

for those who play FFXI
I made Adaman Hauberk
Apocalypse Scythe
Excalibur Sword


----------



## Rhainor (Jan 6, 2007)

FurryMUCK > Second Life > Furcadia

I was considering getting an SL account, until I saw that it requires broadband.


----------



## Tinintri (Jan 6, 2007)

Second Life has become nothing but a corporate hang-over mess of greed and power.
It is an absolute waste of time.


----------



## blackdragoon (Jan 6, 2007)

hey pomander what's your name on SL if you don't mind me askin. yesterday i saw someone in the furnation area with the name pomander and i thought it might have been you but i was too scared to ask.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm on SL.  Pic of me below.


----------



## RenaissanceX (Jan 8, 2007)

i need help with this. I just joined out of curiosity and i cant find any places of interest, like where do all the fat furs hang out and all the other wierd fetishes?

Also how do you change your avatar's species, i got that default fox ringtail thing and i want a wolf, how do i get one?

Oh yeah, and paying for it is out of the question as im a poor bastard!

If anyone knows of any friendly and popular places to meet up please lemme know?

Please help me out if ya can it'll be much appriciated!


----------



## sasaki (Jan 8, 2007)

It's quite frustrating when your computer handles all current FPS like butter with no screen tearing or dives framerates, yet the SL client is so poorly designed that you can have anywhere from 1-25 frames per second. I'm gonna use it for fun once in a while, but I'm cutting my subscription because it's ridiculous that on average I have 9.5fps among other things.

LL has been in need of new servers for quite a long time. Their engine needs to be revised and the client needs to be completely redone. Also, you have people like Anshe Chung capitalizing on virtual land and which makes prices skyrocket. It's all about greed now. Making the most money with the least resources spent in exchange for a degradation of performance and fun.


----------



## Myoti (Jan 8, 2007)

HEARTLESS RUSH!! KEKEKE!!





Join the Heartless Horde!! >=3


----------



## Rhainor (Jan 8, 2007)

sasaki said:
			
		

> ...and the client needs to be completely redone.



Related note:Â Â a version of the Second Life client has been released as open-source software; it's now possible to alter the client to your liking--provided you have the right tools and know-how.


----------



## Myoti (Jan 9, 2007)

Katamari on the... FUR?


----------



## SageHusky (Jan 9, 2007)

This is my Fursonality, Sage.
I hang out at Rainbow Tiger a lot, and with my good friends ^^


----------



## GuitarSolo (Jan 9, 2007)

Cozmo said:
			
		

> I really want to play that but no credit card
> 
> EDIT: Found out you dont need a credit card WOOHOO!
> 
> My caratures name is Cozmo Cardiff



Whoa, you DONT need a credit card......I might need to check back on that cause Ive been trying to get in for a long time.


----------



## robomilk (Jan 9, 2007)

Tori Signals, currently eyeless due to the fact that I'm useless at doing ANYTHING on SL.

I'm also hardly on due to my computer always being laggy, despite being nearly brand new with a massive broadband connection.

Also *RenaissanceX:* Fatfurs and inflation place somewhere called the Rainbow Husky, as owned by the same guy behind FA, Alkora. Just use the search doohickey, I dunno where it is.


----------



## nullenigma (Jan 10, 2007)

I currently waste all my time on this stupid game.

I'm the only NullEnigma on SL, do a search :B


----------



## sasaki (Jan 18, 2007)

The Second Life First Look client actually helped a lot. I was getting great FPS compared to the regular client. However there were some issues within the client and now that they've updated their main client, the First Look update has been delayed for a multitude of bugs/stability issues. :/


----------



## JohnTheRonso (Feb 8, 2007)

SageHusky said:
			
		

> for those who play FFXI
> I made Adaman Hauberk
> Apocalypse Scythe
> Excalibur Sword



Don't think many care but.... what server?


And ehhh I got a small question about creating avatars... how does it look? could I see some screens?


----------



## Vgm22 (Feb 8, 2007)

SL looks like it's fun, but I'm not joining up to soon. For 1. I'm a poor bastard. 2. I need my own/new computer, because mine is a POS and needs work.

I would play Furcadia, but as I said before in 2. I'm not using my own computer. I do play Gaia Online, if anyone does have a character on that. I go by VGM22 there.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm like 90% in, I need the client because my computer REFUSES to download it from the site -.-" can someone e-mail it to my Gmail? druoxthefurrinator(at)gmail.com


----------



## DragonSage2k7 (Feb 8, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> SL looks like it's fun, but I'm not joining up to soon. For 1. I'm a poor bastard. 2. I need my own/new computer, because mine is a POS and needs work.
> 
> I would play Furcadia, but as I said before in 2. I'm not using my own computer. I do play Gaia Online, if anyone does have a character on that. I go by VGM22 there.



Look for DragonLvr2k5 on there! and #1 is the reason I don't play SL either...


----------



## Drekena (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm Drekena Arrow on SL. My av's pretty cruddy looking but you can tell it's me. I don't play often, but feel free to hang out with me wherever.


----------



## Rhainor (Feb 9, 2007)

I'll say it again:  FurryMUCK ftw.



/sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Icarus (Feb 9, 2007)

Icarus Mouroutsos - Half Dragon

Appointed Mercinary
Appointed SecureGrid Engineer by Mauare Anvil
(although I am pictured here with "Officer Rankings")


----------



## blackdragoon (Feb 9, 2007)

i'm on SL alot now too thx too my new computer i got for christmas. look for me under Drayko DeSantis. i have another account but that one is secret for now >_>


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Feb 9, 2007)

My name Druox Dagger, I'm on the teen server, so i'll see you guys in a year ^^


----------



## JohnTheRonso (Feb 9, 2007)

Emmm can anyone tell me HOW and with WHAT those avatars or character models are done?


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Feb 9, 2007)

prolly 3D max and also you can make your own...I saw some tutorials in the Teen server, but it costs money so Iunno....look it up on google video, you'd be surprised ^^


----------



## blackdragoon (Feb 10, 2007)

it don't cost no money to make an avy on SL. it just costs money to buy one that somebody else made.


----------



## JohnTheRonso (Feb 10, 2007)

Can't find anything! This is bad....
But I need a 3d graphic propgram to do it?


----------



## dragonfan (Feb 21, 2007)

Dragonide said:
			
		

> NO! I have no creadit card! Damn...Are there any others appart from damned Runescape that are free? And require no credit card? And are fun and better than runscape?



actaully the registration changed on the second life website and all you need is your email address and you're in simple as that.


----------



## dragonfan (Feb 21, 2007)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> I'm on SL.Â Â Pic of me below.



i don't believe i have seen you around on SL often i've been in other sims doing my work.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 22, 2007)

JohnTheRonso said:
			
		

> Can't find anything! This is bad....
> But I need a 3d graphic propgram to do it?



No. If you're in-world in SL just use the "Build" tab at the bottom of the screen. You use basic primitives to start building, eventually adding textures to them (or I suppose you could texture them right away if you know what you're going for), and scripting them if you wish. Then, you just attach them to an open slot on the base avatar (one that you would like them to move with in animation - ie: spine if it's something you want clinging to your back) and align the so they fit as you want them to...and there ya go.


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm on SL as Pyrodemonfox Klaar im me to get in touch.


----------



## Icarus (Feb 22, 2007)

Dragonide said:
			
		

> NO! I have no creadit card! Damn...Are there any others appart from damned Runescape that are free? And require no credit card? And are fun and better than runscape?



Google Search "Free Servers" for your favorite games.

It got me Lineage II and Ragnarok Online for free.  Ha!


----------



## Selunca (Feb 23, 2007)

I've been playing since early 2006.

I'm Selunca Drake.

I have no fabulous photos because I deleted most of them, because they had an ex-mate/master in them. HAHA suckfest.

I'm ever a red wolf (See icon) or a mint green dragonette ^^


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Feb 28, 2007)

i do some okay  prims if you guys need me I'm on alot of the time.


----------



## kitsubaka (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm on there "Kitsu Lykin"...
I haven't been on long and I haven't been on lately so yea ;

I build my whole AV from scratch lol.....its the only reason I'm on there to learn how to build junk.

[attachment=1036]


----------



## Gryffins (Mar 9, 2007)

You can add me, my name on there is: Gryffins Heyse


----------



## sasaki (Mar 11, 2007)

Have some shoop.


----------



## SpirTheCatAyeaye (Mar 13, 2007)

Ok, so I was sorta debating whether or not to join...I want to try it out, but I'm worried it will mess up the computer, or I'll end up wasting money if I don't like it...merh, I really don't know. It says "basic membership" is free, but I don't know how much you can do with just the basic membership.

Hmm, maybe I'll give it a try.


----------



## blackdragoon (Mar 13, 2007)

you can do a ton with the basic membership. i know i sure do:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/418098/
as you can clearly see right there[/shameless plug]


----------



## Jelly (Mar 14, 2007)

SpirTheCatAyeaye said:
			
		

> Ok, so I was sorta debating whether or not to join...I want to try it out, but I'm worried it will mess up the computer, or I'll end up wasting money if I don't like it...merh, I really don't know. It says "basic membership" is free, but I don't know how much you can do with just the basic membership.
> 
> Hmm, maybe I'll give it a try.



Just for further clarification - you can do everything except own land. You can still rent it. Oh, and some users block users without ID from their land.


----------



## Ryuusei (Mar 15, 2007)

sasaki said:
			
		

> Have some shoop.



Better call for some /b/lackup, nigra.


----------



## robomilk (Mar 17, 2007)

http://www.getafirstlife.com/

{This is so contradictory. I use Second Life n'all.}


----------



## nobuyuki (Mar 17, 2007)

if you are a subscriber you can own 512m of land free of charge without having to pay the rent fees, or you can donate that to a shareholder's group like the doogsters did when we bought up doogtopia </plug>


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 18, 2007)

Four Corners is broadcasting some presentation tommorow (australia tv).


----------



## Drakee (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm wayyyyyy too shy to play in a big community..Can't help it, I've always been terribly shy *hides behind a rock* =<


----------



## dragonfan (Mar 21, 2007)

Crzykyle said:
			
		

> I'm wayyyyyy too shy to play in a big community..Can't help it, I've always been terribly shy *hides behind a rock* =<



don't be shy i felt the exact same way as you did but i got used to it a lot and it was fun to play it.


----------



## SpirTheCatAyeaye (Mar 21, 2007)

Oh, I play it now, and I think it's quite cool.


----------



## Stevethefox (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi guys I just started. I would like to hang out with some people and perhaps gets some pointers. My name is Steaphen Capalini


----------



## Sonja Arashi (Apr 5, 2007)

I've been around it for a while, but I admittedly don't play much.

I'm Sonja Sansome though, if anyone's curious. XD;

I'll likely be in one of these two avatars:
Clicky Here


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 6, 2007)

Sonja Arashi said:
			
		

> I've been around it for a while, but I admittedly don't play much.
> 
> I'm Sonja Sansome though, if anyone's curious. XD;
> 
> ...



did you buy those avs or build them just wondering because the 2nd av
in the 2nd picture reminds me of val's av but i've seen a picture of it in your gallery.


----------



## dragonfan (Aug 3, 2007)

SageHusky said:
			
		

> I hang around Rainbow Tiger



i could have sworn i saw you at Rainbow tiger sage but not sure if that was you or not,



			
				Vgm22 said:
			
		

> SL looks like it's fun, but I'm not joining up to soon. For 1. I'm a poor bastard. 2. I need my own/new computer, because mine is a POS and needs work.
> 
> I would play Furcadia, but as I said before in 2. I'm not using my own computer. I do play Gaia Online, if anyone does have a character on that. I go by VGM22 there.



i don't play gaia.



			
				Selunca said:
			
		

> I've been playing since early 2006.
> 
> I'm Selunca Drake.
> 
> ...



i've seen you around at dragon spire selunca i used to see you there all the time when i used to hang out there.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice thread-necromancy, Dragonfan.


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 5, 2007)

Better than starting another stupid SL thread.


----------



## queenpili (Aug 5, 2007)

LoboRoo said:
			
		

> I signed up, but I think you only get the referal L$ if I became a premium...and um, well...=/
> 
> Edit: Nearly killed my computer trying to play it, so I guess I'm sticking to Furcadia anyways.



It nearly killed your computer? It kills mine _everytime_ I run it, because they have not made a Windows Mala-Vista version.[/i]


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 5, 2007)

queenpili said:
			
		

> It nearly killed your computer? It kills mine _everytime_ I run it, because they have not made a Windows Mala-Vista version.[/i]



Two words:  "Compatibility Mode".


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 5, 2007)

Two words: Horrible coding


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 5, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Two words: Horrible coding



What, the Compatibility Mode?  It's always worked perfectly for me.


----------



## Cid SilverWing (Aug 5, 2007)

I busted my ass trying to re-design my avatar like I want him but I can't seem to find the stuff that fits. Could someone help me on that? ><


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 5, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, just Second Life on the whole. Especially their '3D code'.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 5, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> No, just Second Life on the whole. Especially their '3D code'.



Ah, gotcha.


----------



## addik (Aug 7, 2007)

the 3d running, even on server only distro, not like WOW with the cd/install+web, its the bandwidth that kills, my pc is more than capable of handling most games now days, and SL still lags on a 6mbs DSL line...


----------



## dragonfan (Aug 7, 2007)

Cid SilverWing said:
			
		

> I busted my ass trying to re-design my avatar like I want him but I can't seem to find the stuff that fits. Could someone help me on that? ><



what are you needing to make your avatar look right.


----------



## Cid SilverWing (Aug 7, 2007)

Basically my avatar need big muscles, white hair, 100% silvery plate armor, longsword and tower shield.


----------



## dragonfan (Aug 7, 2007)

Cid SilverWing said:
			
		

> Basically my avatar need big muscles, white hair, 100% silvery plate armor, longsword and tower shield.



i know nothing of avatar building or armor in Second Life but i don't know if any of my online buddies in world would know but i can ask around in Second Life if someone would know.


----------



## Cid SilverWing (Aug 7, 2007)

I would appreciate it. ^^


----------



## dragonfan (Aug 20, 2007)

Cid SilverWing said:
			
		

> I would appreciate it. ^^



well the hair you can find at hair shops in world.the muscles can be done yourself according to my YIM friend.he does have a shield and sword for you but drop a IM on Kiden Flintoff.


----------



## Kathera lockharte (Aug 21, 2007)

I play Secondlife, my character is named Kathera Larkham, since I couldn't find Lockharte in the last name catagory and you can't make your own custom last names so this was the closest I could find, I have found all sorts of freebie stores all over the world, and its a good thing or I would never be able to find anything unless ppl gave them to me, and I have had a person give me a rather nice black wolf avatar, I have in the short time I have been playing it on the linux client acquired quite an extensive collection of items purely by going to freebie shops, I have even found free houses and vehicles at them, though I still need to buy land to put the houses on so thats for future use, I had also found a yiff club in one of the mature regions that i have been in and its pretty nifty for all us mature furries.


----------



## dragonfan (Nov 5, 2007)

Kathera lockharte said:
			
		

> I play Secondlife, my character is named Kathera Larkham, since I couldn't find Lockharte in the last name catagory and you can't make your own custom last names so this was the closest I could find, I have found all sorts of freebie stores all over the world, and its a good thing or I would never be able to find anything unless ppl gave them to me, and I have had a person give me a rather nice black wolf avatar, I have in the short time I have been playing it on the linux client acquired quite an extensive collection of items purely by going to freebie shops, I have even found free houses and vehicles at them, though I still need to buy land to put the houses on so thats for future use, I had also found a yiff club in one of the mature regions that i have been in and its pretty nifty for all us mature furries.



which club did you go to i used to go to rainbow tiger and somewhere else.


----------



## Wolfstanus (Nov 7, 2007)

Cid SilverWing said:
			
		

> Basically my avatar need big muscles, white hair, 100% silvery plate armor, longsword and tower shield.



What you need is Icewolf's muscles, Prim hair is easy to find. and armor is a hit or miss. long swords can also be found easily.


----------



## Cid SilverWing (Nov 7, 2007)

Well Icewolf ain't giving it away for free and I don't have any Linden dollars.


----------

